# FYI- OIG August 2009 Report (Incident to)



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 21, 2009)

Thought I would pass this along if you didn't already have it....

http://oig.hhs.gov/oei/reports/oei-09-06-00430.pdf


----------



## LLovett (Aug 21, 2009)

It is about time they cracked down on this. 

Just my opinion,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree, I read the article already and it follows everything I have tried to get across to billers for years regarding this and I have warned them that this is an issue.  They have always told me that the only thing that mattered was they got paid.  Now they will see different!


----------

